

CPP Netlib is an embeddable HTTP1.1 server in C++ - CountHackulus
https://github.com/cpp-netlib/cpp-netlib/wiki

======
CountHackulus
Here's a link to an excellent hello world program using this framework:
<http://cpp-netlib.github.com/0.8/hello_world_server.html>

------
chrisaycock
They should be careful about the name. _Netlib_ refers to a collection of
high-performance computing libraries, like BLAS and LAPACK.

<http://www.netlib.org/>

